# Modele Mac erroné dans Apple ID



## Alfriedl (24 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous!

j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un MacBook Pro 15 TB (2017) il y a quelques jours et je m'aperçois que le modèle n'apparait pas correctement dans mon Apple ID.

En effet, lorsque je consulte mon Apple ID, il apparait sous la forme de l'icône de macOS Sierra (au lieu de l'icône du MacBook Pro) avec pour seul nom de modèle "Mac".

Quelqu'un est-il dans la même situation?

Merci à vous!


----------

